# OT to NCM MP from officer



## Messerschmitt (25 May 2013)

Hey, just wondering if transferring from an officer trade to NCM MP, is the degree you hold as the requirement for the initial officer trade good, or you would actually need to do extra schooling and do police foundation school or similar, as they mention on the forces website?


----------



## cupper (25 May 2013)

Mind if I ask why you would consider going from officer to NCM?


----------



## Cyrius007 (25 May 2013)

I'm guessing, but officer and NCM do a VERY different job, he probably wants to go back to terrains duty.


----------



## mariomike (25 May 2013)

Cyrius007 said:
			
		

> <snip> he probably wants to go back to terrains duty.



Not sure how far along s/he is yet in training.

Seems to have only started CFLRS this year:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/109023/post-1201913.html#msg1201913


----------



## cupper (26 May 2013)

Cyrius007 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing, but officer and NCM do a VERY different job, he probably wants to go back to terrains duty.



Yea, I got that. 

But the OP appears from the posting history to only have been in the officer track, and it's not clear that he/she has completed university.


----------



## garb811 (27 May 2013)

There are no published "requirements" for this eventuality, each case is going to be evaluated on its own merit.


----------



## Messerschmitt (31 May 2013)

That's correct I'm still undergoing school, however, when permitted I'm considering the MP trade.


----------



## garb811 (2 Jun 2013)

Messerschmitt said:
			
		

> That's correct I'm still undergoing school, however, when permitted I'm considering the MP trade.


OK, I'm confused.  Do you want to be an officer in the MP Branch (MPO) or a NCM (MP)?  

If you are still going through ROTP you are not eligible for MP and that puts a whole different spin on your question.  

If you want to be a MPO then there is much greater latitude in what degree is "acceptable".  Having said that, having a degree in something like engineering will put you at a disadvantage when competing against pers who have a criminal justice related degree. for the very few positions available each year.


----------



## billy1234567 (31 Aug 2013)

I am also interested in an OT from an officer trade to MP.  MPO would be my first choice , however, I lack the required major. I completed a Correctional Service program after university and am counting on this (plus my five years already served in the military) to at least get me to the selection phase for MP.  Know of anyone who has made this career move or one similar to it?


----------

